# Transferring files from PC to PC



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The old PC is an XP and one transferring to is Windows 10. The XP is not recognizing an "empty" thumbnail. It keeps saying the thumbnail is full when right-clicking thumbnail says it is empty. So it looks like I cannot use the port on the XP for the thumbnail. Is there another way of transferring these files to Windows 10 PC?

I do not have internet access connected to XP; so I need a way to transfer these files without it.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Do you have a CD drive? You can do it with CDs but they don't hold much data so it might take a while---depending on how big your files are.

You might try formatting the thumb drive on the XP computer (if you formatted it originally on the Win 10 PC).

And make sure the thumb drive's little slide switch is not set to "write protect".

I have heard that there are ways to hard wire connect one PC directly to another PC, but it gets complicated.

If all else fails, you can remove the hard drive from the XP and connect it to the Win 10 PC USB port using one of these Link . Then just copy the files from the old hard drive to the Win 10 PC.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If by "CD drive" you mean where you place a CD to use, no this XP's doesn't work.

This larger "thumbnail" we have does not have a "switch" on it; just a slide that pushes the thingy out so as to be able to put it into PC. The other "thumbnail" we have is a small one a friend gave me a few years back. It has no slide on it at all; just need to plug it in.

David will be looking over the links you provided to see if there is something he might be able to do. He has never done anything at all inside a PC before; so is quite unsure as to how to deal with all this.

He did manage to get the SMALL "thumbnail" to work by "reformatting" it on the Windows 10. It is just so small that it is taking forever to get the files moved with it. (The larger thumbnail still gives msg it is full when it isn't. Wondering now if that is because he tried to put a file onto it that was too large.)

Thanks for hanging in with us. (Am wondering why this PC motherboard went bad on me after just 2 years of service. My son bought it new! Also wondering how he can even find a motherboard online...as you all did in here...when the repairman stated he could not get one because they had stopped making the one this PC uses.) I'm feeling rather ignorant and vulnerable right now! Sure glad David is here!

[My son, David, is the one doing all this. It is his "new" PC that went bad and he has always had a great technical mind; so have some confidence he can probably get this done with the help of you wonderful people in here.] Oh and we have ordered the motherboard and the paste mentioned my other thread. Both should be arriving by the weekend.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

One other thing: there are 2 different disc/drive formatting systems: NTFS and FAT32. Make sure the thumb drive is formatted in the same system that your XP uses. Most likely both are NTFS already.

PS: Swapping a motherboard in a laptop can get difficult. Ask me how I know:


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you. Hopefully a desktop PC will not be so bad. David is watching a lot of YouTube videos about it.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Did you get the files moved over?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I think this is the way I would do it.









How to Transfer Files from PC to PC | Microsoft


Learn how to transfer files from PC to PC or Mac to PC. Microsoft Windows provides file transferring software and services for a smooth transition.



www.microsoft.com


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

po boy said:


> I think this is the way I would do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could try this - Download PCmover Express for Free!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you both for responding. Yes David did manage to get all the files wanted off the old PCs onto my PC. At this time his PC is still not working; so that is what he is attempting to fix now. In the meantime my PC is doing double duty!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

What I have done is copy to the cloud and then copy from the cloud to new computer.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The only "cloud" we have had to contend with came with the computer I'm using now, i.e. this "ABS Summoner - Ryzen 5 3600 - Radeon RX 590 - 16GB DDR4 3000MHz - 512GB SSD - Gaming Desktop PC" with "ViewSonic VX3216-SCMH-W 32 Inch 1080p 1800R Curved Monitor with Dual Speakers HDMI DVI and VGA" with Windows 10 Home 64-bit. The "cloud" is called "OneDrive" and I did not like using it; thus, I found a way to stop it from working. Since then my PC has worked much better and I'm in better control! I simply "close" this OneDrive each time it shows up in my bar (bottom of PC); and though Microsoft often attempts to get me to reconnect to it, I will not. (I'm even getting messages from Microsoft that "something is wring with my PC...possibly password..." and they need to fix it. I'm ignoring these messages as I'm not having any problems with logins at all and PC continues to work well.)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Can you post a picture of the supposedly Microsoft message? My daughter got one of those in a pop-up window once and it was a scam message from a virus she had. I had a thread about it.

The new search option doesn't work well but I found the thread









My daughter did something stupid


Yes, this is computer related. When you hear what happened you will agree that it was stupid. I don't know the details about how this started. Apparently she was trying to convert something to an MP3 file, on line. I don't know if she was downloading a program for it or what happened but she...




www.homesteadingtoday.com


----------

